# It’s coitains’ for you, DoomsDave (Nyah!)



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

How about an old bedsheet.....it's light dimming and washable.....or coming from Cleveland, maybe you don't have bedsheets....


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> How about an old bedsheet.....it's light dimming and washable.....or maybe you don't have bedsheets....


I’d like something just a bit dressier


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Black out curtains can over heat the seal in double glazed windows.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice View....!!!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> Black out curtains can over heat the seal in double glazed windows.


These windows are double glazed, with a western exposure


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

DoomsDave said:


> These are double glazed


Friends had black out curtains for the bedroom facing south west. 3 windows and the window in their deck door all had failed seals. 
They looked much like this. 








The manufacture of the windows just pointed out that all the failed windows were in one room, the only room with these curtains.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Washable materials anyone?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

You forgot the cats! They will play in them, get their claws caught and run.. They need to be durable.


"Can you wash Walmart curtains?

Fabric Care Instructions: Machine wash cold on gentle cycle. Use non-chlorine bleach when needed."
*Mainstays Blackout Energy Efficient Grommet Single Curtain ...*

You can just look at the blackout curtains at Walmart to see what you think. I think the only colors are something like Navy or Gray, at the store.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> You forgot the cats! They will play in them, get their claws caught and run.. They need to be durable.
> 
> 
> "Can you wash Walmart curtains?
> ...


Ack! Walmart! Corporate welfare run amok!

But thanks! You’ve provided a good start for further inquiry.

Target has some nice ones in dark red, but nothing about washable or not.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> Ack! Walmart! Corporate welfare run amok!
> 
> But thanks! You’ve provided a good start for further inquiry.
> 
> Target has some nice ones in dark red, but nothing about washable or not.


I think it's actually a legal requirement. Look for the little white tag in an outer seam that states the fabric content. Flip it over.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> I think it's actually a legal requirement. Look for the little white tag in an outer seam that states the fabric content. Flip it over.


I looked for one didn’t find it (white tag) but I’m gonna go down and look again.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> I looked for one didn’t find it (white tag) but I’m gonna go down and look again.


The package, at least, has to say.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I think birch plywood, sanded both sides would work, but I am not a decorator.

My wife made all of our drapes. I asked her and she said if you wash drapes it will change the structure, so she just vacuums them.

She said if you want washable ones, try Ikea


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> The package, at least, has to say.


I thought so too, but it doesn’t.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> How about an old bedsheet.....it's light dimming and washable.....or coming from Cleveland, maybe you don't have bedsheets....


I donated all my Klan robes


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

If you go to the Wayfair web site, they will have tons of curtains.
Their specifications are pretty good, and will say if they are washable or non-washable.
But you have to use the filters to narrow down your search -- otherwise you will have countless pages of results.


----------



## Roxygal (Sep 4, 2019)

Cotton, Polyester, Cotton/Poly blend and linen are all washable. Usually when it says dry clean only, it's because a finish was applied.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> I thought so too, but it doesn’t.


Curtains are covered -









Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts


Introduction Who's Covered and Who's Not Textile Products: What's Covered and What's Not Wool Products: What's Covered and What's Not Fiber Content Exceptions to the Fiber Disclosure Requirement Sectional Disclosure of Fiber Content




www.ftc.gov


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I just bought a t-shirt dress, online, that says it was made in Mauritius! An island off of Africa.This was from the Vermont Country Store.
It doesn't feel like it is just cotton, but, there's a trick I learned in school. You can burn a tiny portion ( do it outside) & if it melts and then forms a hard ball, if it has synthetic in it. Cotton would flame and then disintegrate into ash.

The problem with washing some fabrics is that the dye may run or the fiber change. Some like it hot and some cold.I doubt you would buy wool curtains but they would turn into felt with hot water.

The problem with not knowing the fabric content, is that some fibers are toxic.

You shouldn't really need to wash curtains, much, unless you leave the windows open & dust blows in. A vacuum would work, like Zitman's wife says.

They taught us in Textiles that even a white cotton t-shirt can have a dry clean label on it, unnecessarily.

Consider the cats, though. Drifting fur, too. They will have the biggest impact. I like the simple durable black-out curtains at Walmart. My sister goes to all kinds of trouble to make fancy curtains, but, I've never seen the point, unless you're into French lace.

Your place would look nice with a Hemingway style -






DIY Plantation Shutters | The Shutter Store USA


Buy custom interior plantation window shutters at the best prices. Expert DIY Plantation Shutters made to fit your windows. The Shutter Store.




www.theshutterstore.com


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I got the blackout curtains for our master bedroom from Wayfair. Inexpensive, washable, actually pretty close to blackout even though they're not. True blackout curtains will be double layered—a fully opaque layer plus a "fashion" layer.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Scroll down, you could go for a West Indies look!


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/349662358561200608/


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

Nealtw said:


> Black out curtains can over heat the seal in double glazed windows.


Please post a link.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Went to Target 

Ho - Kay …..


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

You can get double hung, dual pane windows with mini blinds between the glass. Some will totally disappear into the upper frame of each sash. 

They could meet your needs. Out of sight when you don’t want them, can be dimmed, will block almost all light. They also don’t need cleaning, and are not damaged by pets or children.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Got a bit distracted

Got some coitains’ and a rod.










Tart Baby approves!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

That cat is thinking about just what to do with those curtains!

I was thinking more durable, that couldn't run. . . .but, good luck!

Btw, would you like a kitten? A lot of fun to watch climb curtains. I have 7 half-feral ones available, Black, black and white, Bengal like, stripey-spotty ( probably half wildcat), Norwegian Forest kitten.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Part of me wants all the kittens especially the NFC, but they’re more destructive in a day than the adult cats would be in a year. Especially to the curtains.

TB just scratches on her scratching post.


----------



## User02 (Sep 17, 2015)

Nealtw said:


> Black out curtains can over heat the seal in double glazed windows.


When they say "black out curtains", I don't think they are specifically talking about the color of the fabric, I think they're referring to its ability to block all light from passing through the fabric. 

I have black out curtains in my home.. the inside is colored to match the decor, the outside, (the part people see from outside), are actually white.. They reflect the sunlight back out the window so it doesn't end up warming the house up.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Shopguy said:


> When they say "black out curtains", I don't think they are specifically talking about the color of the fabric, I think they're referring to its ability to block all light from passing through the fabric.
> 
> I have black out curtains in my home.. the inside is colored to match the decor, the outside, (the part people see from outside), are actually white.. They reflect the sunlight back out the window so it doesn't end up warming the house up.


Hmm.

I think it might be a function of how much sun the coitains' get. One thing that's nice in my case is that the house has a wide brimmed eave around it, a pain in the ass in other ways, but it keeps out too much of that annoying sunlight.

What I fear is when it's later in the year and the sun's lower and it blasts on in.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Shopguy said:


> When they say "black out curtains", I don't think they are specifically talking about the color of the fabric, I think they're referring to its ability to block all light from passing through the fabric.
> 
> I have black out curtains in my home.. the inside is colored to match the decor, the outside, (the part people see from outside), are actually white.. They reflect the sunlight back out the window so it doesn't end up warming the house up.


What you have is what I was taking about, the light colour reflects all the light back at the window. They weren't sure if it happened over a whole summer or just one day with something special happening.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nealtw said:


> What you have is what I was taking about, the light colour reflects all the light back at the window. They weren't sure if it happened over a whole summer or just one day with something special happening.


Hmm. Well, not really. That broad brim will keep most of the worst of the hottest rays away, when it matters.

Hmm.

Gonna have to take pictures, etc. of the situation.

The product of fervent wishes and the results of same.


----------



## b.rooster4321 (Apr 22, 2020)

Amazon has black out curtains also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Cherie69 - Do Old woman hippies grow beards and mustaches, too?🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Cherie69 (Apr 11, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> @Cherie69 - Do Old woman hippies grow beards and mustaches, too?🤣🤣🤣


Nah that's just the long hair adding a disguise. Got tired of braiding it that day.


----------



## Humus07 (Nov 21, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> I just bought a t-shirt dress, online, that says it was made in Mauritius! An island off of Africa.This was from the Vermont Country Store.
> It doesn't feel like it is just cotton, but, there's a trick I learned in school. You can burn a tiny portion ( do it outside) & if it melts and then forms a hard ball, if it has synthetic in it. Cotton would flame and then disintegrate into ash.
> 
> The problem with washing some fabrics is that the dye may run or the fiber change. Some like it hot and some cold.I doubt you would buy wool curtains but they would turn into felt with hot water.
> ...


It all depends; for example, when I travelled to a cold country, I did not purchase any winter clothing. I purchased a couple of light jackets. They lasted me through my first winter because I didn't spend much time outside in the cold. I got my winter clothes right here. The temperature will vary depending on where you are. For example, in one city it may be 8 degrees, while in another it may be 2 degrees.


----------

